# Old 70's-80's anime - anyone watch them?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

Gotta love it - the retro feel on them. Anyway, have you watched them? I enjoyed...

Gatchaman






And Yatterman


----------



## VGJustice (Aug 4, 2008)

I preferred the late 80's and early 90's stuff myself, but I've been known to enjoy a little Doraemon from time to time.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 4, 2008)

I just did a little research on a few Anime Series I like, that I _thought_ were later 70's early 80's. But it turns out that they are Late 80's to early 90's.

But they are still that damn good to mention.

Ronin Warriors





The Guyver






Of course there is a new version of The Guyver that was quite recently done, and it was done beautifully!


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Aug 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Gotta love it - the retro feel on them. Anyway, have you watched them? I enjoyed...
> Gatchaman
> And Yatterman


Classics, definitely.

I still like the "old school" much better than most of the current stuff.  My foregone faves from the Far East include _Astro Boy, Amazing 3, Starblazers/Space Cruiser Yamato, Galaxy Express 999, Captain Harlock, Queen of 1000 Years, Princess Knight, Blue Blink_ and, of course, _Kimba, the White Lion_.


----------



## thebeast76 (Aug 4, 2008)

I still watch Akira!
Lupin the 3rd was awesome, too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I do.  *Mobile Suit Gundam* and *Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam*.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my... Blue Blink! x3

And let's not forget Mach GoGoGo/Speed Racer!


----------



## Frasque (Aug 4, 2008)

I liked Kimba the White Lion and some of the kids shows from old Nickelodeon like Belle & Sebastian. When did Aura Battler Dunbine come out? That was good too.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

How about Cutie Honey.


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 5, 2008)

Lupin the third and Speed Racer as well as my lil ponies... that was 80's right and Rainbow bright.... keep in mind i was a toddler then


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)

Syruisan said:


> Lupin the third and Speed Racer as well as my lil ponies... that was 80's right and Rainbow bright.... keep in mind i was a toddler then



Rainbow Brite and MLP weren't anime. They were American cartoons.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


>



Form Blazing Sword!

Speaking of voltron they have the Uncensored DVD of Go-Lion (The Japanese Version of Voltron)


----------

